# The right price to pay.



## Anonymous (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello, 
I am looking into purchasing small amounts of scrap gold jewelry off Ebay in order to sell to a refiner for a slightly higher price. I have been following the auctions very closely, and have learnt how to calculate old value and so on, however i am still a little unsure of how much to pay so that i can still make a profit; albeit small (i am on 16 so there is no pressure on me, however i would like to pursuit this as a hobby per sea.)
So, if you have past experience practising this technique that plan on venturing into, please shed some light. I have tried -40% (wishful thinking) and then -30% of spot price, but so far no luck.

In particular, i am interested in the right price to pay for solid gold Jewelry (of all karats) in order to sell to a refiner.

cheers, Jake.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 7, 2009)

Jake,
Try looking for your gold in any other place than Ebay.
You will find that with Ebay it is very rare to get a good
deal with any precious metals. Try local, with word of mouth,
or craigslist ad looking for scrap gold. Even then depending 
on your location you may have alot of competition.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm in the same boat.

Good luck getting any jewelry under spot. It seems every one and their mothers' think they have a gold mine to sell and they want spot or above prices for it. I'm finding Craigs list to be even worst. In my location every one wants what they paid or near selling price for their jewelry. Best wishes in your quest.


Cheers,

Frank


----------



## stihl88 (Sep 8, 2009)

Might pay to see what Catalytic Converters are going for also :roll:


----------

